# Do anybody here work at a place where you have to communicate with lots of people?



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

I work at a convention center this is through a temp agency, yesterday and today was my 2nd day directioning people answering questions the best way i could,for 10 whole hours standing. I was tired frustrated i have to smile and greet people all day long...well i didn't speak to everyone cause i didn't feel like it...some people would speak and some wouldn't...so i had to keep putting on these fake a** smiles,which probably made me look uncomfortable...some of my co-workers would ask me are you ok,one of them was tryna flirt with me and saying you seem so nervous and anti-social...that kind of made me mad...i told him i'm just shy that's all...i see everyone looks at me strangly the vistors and the people i work with...some of them talk to me i talk back...i still feel really nervous,i had kind of a silent panic attack,my heart was racing and my voice was in rush tone...and i kept looking away,not giving direct eye-contact.I hate social anxiety it's ruining my life,how do you guys handle co-workers,do you talk with them if they talk with you,do they make you feel uncomfortable?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I work at a hotel. I don't feel uncomfortable around my co-workers, they're actually friendly and I've known most for atleast a couple of years. However, I only see them at shift change because I work the graveyard shift alone.

On the contrary, cute girls especially and the younger crowd give me a spike in anxiety when they are around or I'm checking them in/out. I have a lot of trouble with keeping eye contact as well, I'll usually turn my head or act like I'm busy.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

I worked handling customer enquiries at a government department after being told porkies about what the job actually involved (I was told I'd be writing communications material and coordinating an international secretariat, mostly by email, both of which were just fine by me).

I started applying for other jobs after three months, and lasted eight months over all. It was the slowest and most depressing eight months of my life, at least until I got to the next job which was just as bad, but for different reasons... :time Blech. uke In both cases, the people I worked with that made it not intolerable; it was the bosses that were the killer.


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

I work part time at a very busy Circle K just off campus. I usually do alright, except when there's a long line of customers, and dozens of eyes on me... in which case I'll generally get extremely nervous and very, very awkward. I'm very variable there; sometimes I'll get past my self-consciousness and become laid-back and outgoing, but more often than not I'm more than a little uncomfortable.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey at least you made it through!  You were there for 10 hrs?!?!? I think I would've shot myself.

I've been in retail for almost 6 years. At first I was a nervous wreck, and now I'm still a nervous wreck. LOL* About six months or so into my job it started to get easier and it gave me a major confidence boost. Retail is something I thought I could NEVER do, especially with all the back to back customer interactions. Now it is just boring and exhausting.

It's hard having to put on the fake a** smile everyday and listen to all the customers'. As for the co-worker situation, I try to be nice to everyone (even if they repulse me.....lol) because I have enough drama outside of work. True enough, a lot of my co-workers are VERY annoying and piss me the he** off w/ the "quiet" thing, BUT at the end of the day it's all about the money. I know I won't be there forever (I hope:afr).

I think you did a great job, BTW.:banana


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, retail for 8 years. 

Some days I am fine, some days I can barely cope and think I would be better off looking for a data entry job or something. 

It is absolutely exhausting to have to be 'on' for eight hours a day and constantly interacting with other people.


----------



## GBgirl122 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am a waitress. i have worked there for almost 2 years now. i dont think its not a common job for people with SA but for some reason i like it. i have to take peoples orders, take the food to them, etc. i am comfortable around some people when i take their orders and others i get nervous and my face and neck get all red. although i find it embarassing i just keep going like normal and only once did i get asked about teh redness. i think if if didnt have a job that worked with people that my SA would keep getting worse. sometimes i think putting yourself in uncomfortable situations might actually help you realize what exactly your thinking and coudl possilby help you control ur SA alittle, depends on the person though. im still owrking on my SA and still thinkgin about seeing someone for it


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I work in retail, but I like to think of it as paid exposure therapy. There are about 10 different ways a customer interaction can go, so talking to them feels more like following a script. If there's someone who looks like a jerk who would yell at me, I just don't approach them and hope that they don't approach me.

That's not to say I've never had an anxiety attack at work. I've had a few, and they were awful and embarrassing. They only tend to happen when the store is really busy, though.

Oddly enough, I love my coworkers.


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

I know this thread is some years old that I started. I just want to thank everyone that responded I never got back to you all.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

An outpatient facility so yeah. Lots of interacting and what not. 

Deep down I like all the people but it's tiring as hell.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

I work in health care, so I have to do a lot of interacting with people. It has been an everyday exposure therapy for me as well. I can put on somewhat of an "extrovert" mask and start small talk with patients. I just get anxious when I have to speak with the families of patients when they are angry and have complaints.


----------

